# Way to easy??



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

What's the old saying if it sounds to good to be true it probably is??

http://www.magicsubmitter.com/


Cant wait to here what Chris, Ken, and George and others have to say about this. Me I am clueless when it comes to seo stuff but I am trying:thumbsup:

Here is some interesting feedback from real people

http://www.warriorforum.com/interne...ws-ratings/634769-magic-submitter-review.html


PS
I think I here the words good content over and over:thumbup: LOL


----------



## carls (Jan 15, 2014)

> What's the old saying if it sounds to good to be true it probably is??
> 
> http://www.magicsubmitter.com/


Don't do that.... Business owners end up paying guys like me to fix the mess that will happen from this type of software. Google reconsideration requests are no joke if they assign a manual penalty to your site and you disappear overnight.

Good SEO for a contractor can/should be done by hand.

*Focus On:*

*Citations *= mention of your business Name/Address/Phone on another website. These will help with your local/maps ranking.

What's a Good Citation? https://moz.com/local/search <--- you can start here for a free solution.

*Backlinks* = an actual link to your website from another website. If done correctly from good sites it will improve both local and organic rank.

What's a Good Backlink? These will vary for every business but there are a few consistent ones such as local business directories, trade directories, local blogs, local websites... 

Do not hire anyone to "submit" backlinks for you unless you know exactly where they are and how to edit/delete them when necessary.

*Reviews* = you want to acquire reviews on Yelp/Houzz/Google/Yahoo/Bing and get a good online review profile going.

For a local business these are the areas I would focus on and you will see measurable results.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Its been said many times by many people smart than I that Google's algorithm can discern real links from manufactured ones. One way to set off a red flag is to have a whole bunch of links appear within a month on Google's index. I don't know what that threshold is, but this type of mass submitting is a good way to find out the hard way.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Dave-

I'm sure that software works well, but the thing you have to keep in mind is that most of the people from warrior forum are internet marketers (IM). They capitalize on the newest fad/niche and try to rank a site for it as quickly as possible. 

They don't care about long term health and rankings, just striking while the iron is hot; so to speak. Most of them will use blackat/grayhat techniques for seo because they only need to ride each site for a few months.

Granted, there is no guarantee that Google will flag you if you use these techniques, but there is still a risk. I guess we could compare it to doing RRP work without following protocol. Might be fine, might even make us some money, but if you get caught it pretty much ruins you.


----------



## carls (Jan 15, 2014)

> I don't know what that threshold is, but this type of mass submitting is a good way to find out the hard way.


The last client mess we just cleaned up he had about 1800 backlinks pointing to his site from about 90 or so different domains (non relevant sites). 

This well known SEO firm never even told him he was being penalized, instead they were all too happy to continue billing monthly for their service.

Google had evoked a manual penalty on his site for unnatural link spam so it doesn't take very many links or set pattern of links to trigger a penalty and manual review of the site.

After many hours of going through his backlinks, sending manual removal requests to site owners, disavowing others (using Google disavow tool) and tracking everything as per Google reconsideration requirements we were able to submit a reconsideration request and after about 2 weeks of waiting Google lifted the penalty. It will take many more weeks for any ranking to recover.

Some sites cannot be recovered... The spammyness is just to great to overcome and the best move is to get a brand new domain... (actually an expired domain with existing PR) but that's another SEO lesson for another day.

Some of these backlink submission services (like dudes on fiverr for example) advertise many thousands of backlinks for cheap. On that scale it's not going to be difficult for someone to get flagged.

If backlinks are going to be an SEO strategy for a local contractor it must be done on a small scale, with accountability and control over every link. If you're not doing it yourself then you must make sure it's left in the hands of a competent individual or team of them that you trust with your business!


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

PressurePros said:


> Its been said many times *by many people smart than I* that Google's algorithm can discern real links from manufactured ones. One way to set off a red flag is to have a whole bunch of links appear within a month on Google's index. I don't know what that threshold is, but this type of mass submitting is a good way to find out the hard way.


Apparently I'm not smart than you cuz I tought that was very funny.:jester:


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

CarL, you're all over this stuff like BBQ sass on a poorly cooked rib!
Thanks for the input.:thumbsup:

Imagine how this info looks to a Fitty Something who thinks a back link is some secret 9 hole course hidden from weekend golfers.....


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Monstertruck said:


> Apparently I'm not smart than you cuz I tought that was very funny.:jester:


See what I mean? Some days I am lucky to get my name right.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Content, Content, Content! :jester:

Carl, as usual, made some great points.:notworthy: 
Michael was dead on about taking advice from that type of forum, I see the results of their work every time I go clean up spam and comments!
You might want to check out these guys, they give very good advice. Many of them are contributors to Google Webmaster Central and top rated blogs.

Monster, that was funny!


----------



## carls (Jan 15, 2014)

> CarL, you're all over this stuff like BBQ sass on a poorly cooked rib!
> Thanks for the input.


No problem... I rely heavily on Internet Marketing for my own businesses.



> Imagine how this info looks to a Fitty Something who thinks a back link is some secret 9 hole course hidden from weekend golfers.....


My Grandpa (83 year old retired cowboy/bush pilot) just laughs when I tell him what we do... He understands the importance of being found in Google though and is frustrated when he can't find what he's looking for on the first page. Like dating sites, lol...


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I was just thinking that video sounded like an add for a forum spambot.


----------

